# Airport Hotel?



## bellakem (May 20, 2012)

Hi,

I have a 21 hour layover (yikes!!!) in Istanbul and need hotel recommendations. I would ideally like to stay at the airport or really close. I saw TAV hotel, but wonder if there are any others that are close by ? Thank you


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I think you would get better information using a travel website rather than expat forum. With the length of your stay I would suggest you try to see some of Istanbul. There are hundreds of hotels of all budgets. I think the Sultanahmet area is the best area for first-time visitors.


----------



## bellakem (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for your thoughts. I did end up finding one close to the airport and a mall etc. Turns out my sister just had a night layover there as well on her way to Canada so l am staying at the same place. I don't really want to do any sightseeing as l will be returning very shortly with my husband for a 5 day visit, so we can explore together. I'm all about the massage, facial pampering!! Thanks again..


----------

